# Job on the Sunshine coast (Mooloolaba)



## Declan_L (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello everyone

I have to make a hard decision but also a very exciting one. I was offered a job on the Sunshine coast (Mooloolaba to be precise) which is very very tempting. The the only problem is that I have no idea or information about the place other than looking on the net. If anyone has been there and could give me some information it would be a great help.

Many thanks

Dec


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello,
I have just sold up in Queensland and have moved back to my good ol'
british culture despite what Pete's portrayal is!!
The UK culture still has not lost its p's and q's, style and eloquence.
So they say from Victoria Oz, Queensland, they believe, is a cultural desert.
Take care.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Declan_L said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have to make a hard decision but also a very exciting one. I was offered a job on the Sunshine coast (Mooloolaba to be precise) which is very very tempting. The the only problem is that I have no idea or information about the place other than looking on the net. If anyone has been there and could give me some information it would be a great help.
> 
> ...


 hi Dec 

our friends live in Alexandra headland and love it my husband has been over and spent a month there he loved it to so i only have second hand information from them but all of it has been good. ill ask my hubby when he comes in have you any specific questions about the area. we are heading there our selfs in June fingers crossed just hoping visa comes through on time.

Niamh


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> I have just sold up in Queensland and have moved back to my good ol'
> british culture despite what Pete's portrayal is!!
> The UK culture still has not lost its p's and q's, style and eloquence.
> ...


i think you posted in the wrong place


----------



## Declan_L (Oct 31, 2007)

cheers baby75

Yeah I've heard of Alexandra headland. From what i've seen on the net it looks a lovely area. I'm just trying to find out if they have a lot of things to do activity wise and definatley interested in the nightlife also


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Declan_L said:


> cheers baby75
> 
> Yeah I've heard of Alexandra headland. From what i've seen on the net it looks a lovely area. I'm just trying to find out if they have a lot of things to do activity wise and definatley interested in the nightlife also


i do know there is loads to do there is great night life in Mooloolaba and Maroochydore. mooloolaba has a great beach with loads of activities to do.fraser island is meant to be great my hubby was there while he was over. our friends went whale watching there about two months ago . so i don't think you'll have to worry about things to do any way. check out the link i know its a bit touristy but give you a good idea Niamh

Things To See and Do - Sunshine Coast - Queensland Holidays


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

Was in Mooloolaba 2 weeks ago, lots going on both day and night, you will love the place


----------

